# Any Maiden fans here?



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I've always enjoyed Iron Maiden, but now I am becoming a huge fan. Just watched Flight #666 Flight of the Beast, and I have to give those guys credit for still giving it 110%. Good Movie, GREAT tunes. I met them once a long long time ago, and they really are nice down to earth guys. 2 thumbs up! This is an older, but still great clip.

[youtube=Option]iSTBlbylMzM[/youtube]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Maiden fan here. I've heard that Flight 666 is really good. Gonna have to pick that up. Where'd you meet them?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Maiden fan here. I've heard that Flight 666 is really good. Gonna have to pick that up. Where'd you meet them?


They were actually rehearsing for their upcoming tour in Sydney NS (no they didn't play there) but Sydney had a brand new Centre for the now defunct Capre Breton Oilers which was acoustically great so they came there to rehearse. Anyway, They liked to play billiards at the local hall and would come there after "work" You had to see them walking up the Mall all long haired and leathered! This would have been 1989 or so (Doh!)


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Lisa that as great stuff,nice to see some strats in metal.Great band and epic song.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

tightest band I have ever seen by a wide margin.

loved 'em in 1982, love 'em now :bow:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Great band, and I'm not much of a metalhead. Phantom of the opera is probably one of my top ten favorite songs.


----------



## JohnyO (May 31, 2009)

The first time I listened to Maiden was when a friend lent me a double live album (can't recall the name now.) I remember it started with a recorded speech by Winston Churchill "we will never surrender." It was awesome, and all I listened to for months.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

I've still got their first album on vinyl!

Guess I better 'Run For the Hills'!:smile:


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember borrowing the Number of the Beast album (on Vinyl) from a school library... that was my introduction to them and have loved their music ever since!! Saw the Flight666 movie.. was great!! 

:rockon2:Up the Irons!!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw them last year in Regina and they were as good then as they were 25 years when they were last through. Got most of their stuff on vinyl as it was released..once an old headbanger always an old headbanger.:rockon2:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

one of the all time greatest bands ever. back in the 80's my little brother and i stumbled into a drum clinic and nicko mcbrain was the guest/celebrity teacher there. he took a liking to my bro, and showed him some cool stuff. 
he never became a drummer though.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Love this interview/lesson with Adrian Smith. He seems like such a cool, laid back guy...

[youtube=Option]Iu5v7J7kMp8[/youtube]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

MAIDEN ALL THE WAY...i saw them SO many times in the 80's and 90's. missed their last tour damn it. i keep watching the new 666 documentary and live show on blueray...just DA BEST..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

interesting interview. he seems to have a very straightforward approach, and i like that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I just heard "Where Eagles Dare" for the first time tonight and it blew me away. Great tune and great guitar work.


----------



## z0z0 (Feb 19, 2009)

One of my fabourite bands ever. Very intelligent lyrics with great guitars.
I am in Flight 666 for a fraction of a second - Toronto show second row center!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just heard "Where Eagles Dare" for the first time tonight and it blew me away. Great tune and great guitar work.


wow! lucky you, to be "discovering" maiden now. that means there is a ton of really cool music you get to explore. not new, but new to you. that totally rocks! :rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> wow! lucky you, to be "discovering" maiden now. that means there is a ton of really cool music you get to explore. not new, but new to you. that totally rocks! :rockon2:


No kidding! One thing that amazes me about them is the amount of rabid Maiden fans around the world! All those Sam Dunn Rockumentaries show league upon league of fans in Maiden shirts. I've been to many concerts, but have not seen that kind of fan loyalty anywhere! 

Lucky to be discovering Maiden now, to me it's just fun music. Pickup Flight 666 you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw 'em a couple of times in the 80's. Always an awesome show! When I play bass I still dream of doing the "galloping" bass lines that Steve Harris does!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

JohnyO said:


> The first time I listened to Maiden was when a friend lent me a double live album (can't recall the name now.) I remember it started with a recorded speech by Winston Churchill "we will never surrender." It was awesome, and all I listened to for months.


Aces High was the video that had the speech, album was Powerslave. 2 minutes to midnight was the big hit from it, but it was a bit like Def Leppards Pyromania...every song was solid. Wish bands released "perfect" albums like that today


Its weird for me to see IM with a 3rd guitarist. But I respect them for not booting the guy out when Adrian returned.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

iron maiden has a canadian connection...via pat travers...

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/I/Iron_Maiden/2000/07/26/746191.html


----------



## octofour (Feb 17, 2009)

Any one here heard Coheed's rendition of the trooper?


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

saw them last summer at Centre Bell, man, there in awesome shape. They still rock like it was 1984 !


----------



## Evenflow73 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnyO said:


> The first time I listened to Maiden was when a friend lent me a double live album (can't recall the name now.) I remember it started with a recorded speech by Winston Churchill "we will never surrender." It was awesome, and all I listened to for months.



The album was "Live after death"


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just listening to them cover Cross Eyed Mary by jethro tull...check it out!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I missed this thread! When I started getting into heavier music that wasn't radio-rock, Iron maiden was high on the list.

Actually, I learned "The Trooper" (minus the solos ), and it was because of that that I love to play fast. I get to blame Maiden and Metallica for why I like to pick at 240BPM haha


----------



## stodge (Sep 4, 2009)

Loved Maiden since I heard Number of the Beast all those years ago. I watched the 666 video and they still rock. Brucie's in amazing shape but his voice has gone. He just can't reach those high notes and I cringe whenever I hear him sing now I'm afraid. I think it's time Maiden replaced him. Though I'm sure 95% of Maiden fans will disagree with me.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

stodge said:


> Loved Maiden since I heard Number of the Beast all those years ago. I watched the 666 video and they still rock. Brucie's in amazing shape but his voice has gone. He just can't reach those high notes and I cringe whenever I hear him sing now I'm afraid. I think it's time Maiden replaced him. Though I'm sure 95% of Maiden fans will disagree with me.


REPLACE BRUCE...you should be STONED for this..LOL. but personnaly i still think he as one of the best metal voices out there. at least he's TRYING to reach them. it's not like singing metalica stuff where it's mostly on the same lever all the time.,


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

jimihendrix said:


> iron maiden has a canadian connection...via pat travers...
> 
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/I/Iron_Maiden/2000/07/26/746191.html



pretty much everyone has some type of connection anymore. check it out:

http://www.bandtoband.com/


for example, you can go from _beastie boys_ to _the guess who_ in 7 steps!


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Yah I grew thinking that Iron Maiden was one of those "evil" metal bands lol. The first time I heard one of their songs was on the first Rock Band a couple of years of go and I was singing it lol, I guess it was actually a cover of Run to the Hills, but still it was my first Maiden experience. Since then I have slowly looked more and more of their songs and they have really grown on me. They are now one of my favorite bands:rockon2:.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm a massive fan of Maiden (notably Live after Death through Seventh Son: My 12-15 years back in the 80's!) and Adrian Smith is probably my favourite player ever.
Not sure about the Blaze era or the last couple of studio albums though. And Janick should be banned from playing solos live. Especially ones Adrian recorded!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

neilli said:


> I'm a massive fan of Maiden (notably Live after Death through Seventh Son: My 12-15 years back in the 80's!) and Adrian Smith is probably my favourite player ever.
> Not sure about the Blaze era or the last couple of studio albums though. And Janick should be banned from playing solos live. Especially ones Adrian recorded!


It's only in the last few years I started to dig the first albums. I had just never listened to the first album that much. But I started really getting into that album and the first 2 Judas Priest album. Such cool, stripped down production on all those albums. Definitely not the full on metal both bands are now known for, but fantastic hard rock.


----------



## Bird (Nov 6, 2006)

I started listening to them on Piece of Mind up until 7th Son as well. I was a big Maiden fan back in the day. Stopped listening to them for a long time after that. In recent years I've been listening to them again. I've been watching that Flight 666 concert dvd a lot lately. I saw them in Winnipeg on that tour.

I was close to buying the Dave Murray strat for a bit but decided on a Petrucci with piezo instead. I've played the Smith signature as well and that one is sweet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, I especially like the little maiden I married 16 years ago!:smile:


----------

